# Riesenproblem mit backdoor.bot



## robbe (6. Mai 2009)

Die überschrift sagts schon, ich hab einen backdoor.bot. hab schon etliche scanner probiert, bringt alles nichts. manche finden ihn garnicht und die die ihn finden können ihn zwar löschen, allerdings taucht er beim nächsten scan sofort wieder auf.
bin schon etliche Foren durchgegangen, hab aber einfach kein Erfolg. 
Laut "Malewarebytes Anti Malewar" sitzt das ding in der Registry und zwar hier:

HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Taskman

Wär euch wahnsinnig dankbar wenn ihr mir irgendwie weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## utacat (6. Mai 2009)

Habe für dich mal diesen Link gegoogelt.
Gelöst Virenfund Backdoor Bot - Trojaner-Board
Dort gibt es eine Anleitung.
Hoffe es hilft dir weiter.
MfG utacat


----------



## robbe (7. Mai 2009)

Das eine auf dieser Website beschriebene Programm hat mir schon mal weitergeholfen. es hat was gefunden und gelöscht. Allerdiings hat "Malewarebytes Anti Malewar" immernoch den Backdoor.bot in der Registrierung (HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon\Taskman) gefunden und konnte ihn nicht löschen. 
Also hab ich einfach mal selbst hand angelegt und den Registry-Eintrag manuell gelöscht. jetzt findet das Programm nichts mehr und auch sonst scheint nix mehr drauf zu sein.

Nun hab ich allerdings die befürchtung das das löschen dieses Eintrags vielleicht irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen haben könnte. Hab schon gegoogelt, komme da aber immer nur in irgendwelche Foren wo die Leute Probleme mit ihrem Takmanager haben.
Habe auch schon vermutet, das der Eintrag was mit dem Taskmanager zu tun hat, aber dieser funktioniert tadellos.

Wisst ihr also villeicht was das für ein Registry-Eintrag (HKEY_LOCAL_MASCHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\WindowsNT\C urrentVersion\Winlogon\Taskman) war, und ob die löschung irgendwelche negativen Auswirkungen haben könnte?


----------



## derLordselbst (8. Mai 2009)

"\Taskman" ist zumindest kein originärer Eintrag von Windows. Daher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass Du ihn löschen kannst.

*Mein Vorschlag ist allerdings ein anderer:*

_1. Alle Daten sichern_
Erstmal alles, was Dir wichtig ist, auf eine externe Festplatte packen (notfalls auf DVDs). Am besten auch komplett "Dokumente und Einstellungen" von c:, damit man nicht irgendeinen blöden Mailordner oder die eigenen Dateien vergisst. Am besten sogar mit einem externen Rettungs-XP oder Knoppix von DVD gestartet.

_2. Das Betriebssystem neu aufsetzen oder ein Image davon einspielen_
Trojaner haben mittlerweile die Fähigkeit, sowohl die Sicherungen der Windows-Systemwiederherstellung zu korrumpieren als auch weitere Schädlinge aus dem Internet nachzuladen. Da sie unauffällig agieren sollen und sehr gut darin sind, sich vor Entdeckung zu schützen, kannst Du nach einer Infektion nie sicher sein, dass dein System sauber ist. Das heisst, Du darst nie wieder online-Banking machen, deine Bankdaten eingeben, einen der heissbegehrten Online-Gaming-Account nutzen oder an einer LAN teilnehmen, wenn du vorsichtig bist.
Mir persönlich ist es da ohne Neu-Installation oder dem EInspielen eines Betriebssystem-Images aus der Zeit vor der Installation (nicht Systemwiederherstellung!) zu unsicher.

Bei Prüfung mit Virenscannern von Live-DVDs habe bei etwas unvorsichtigen Freunden zusätzlich zum bereits vom System erkannten Trojaner schon Dutzende von weiteren Schädlingen vorgefunden.


----------



## Lexx (8. Mai 2009)

was sagt der "Spybot".. ?


----------



## robbe (10. Mai 2009)

Spybot meldet mir nur irgendwelche cookies.

Die Idee mit Neuaufsetzen hatte ich auch schon ganz am Anfang. Problem war nur, das sich das Teil wohl auch irgendwo in meinen gesicherten Daten versteckt hatte. Also wars relativ kurz nach der neuinstallation wieder da. 
Aber anscheinend hab ichs jetzt runterbekommen, bevor es wieder Schaden anrichten konnte. Hab jetzt 5 verschiedene Scanner durchlaufen lassen, die alle, abgesehn von irgendwelchen cookies, nichts verdächtiges gefunden haben. Auch wenn ich mich mit einer erneuten Neuinstallation noch nen stückchen sicherer fühlen würde, werd ichs jetzt dabei belassen.
Ich hab jetzt weder Zeit noch Lust, das alles nochmal durchzuziehen, also vertrau ich einfach darauf, das mein System jetzt sauber ist.

Jedenfalls dank ich euch für eure Hilfe.


----------



## boehmer_dce (10. Mai 2009)

Hast du schonmal "threatfire" von pctools versucht?


----------



## robbe (10. Mai 2009)

threatfire findet auch nichts.


----------

